# favorite photograph and why...



## robitussin217 (Sep 12, 2010)

I just realized I don't look at enough professional photography and therefore don't have a favorite. 

So, post your favorite photo and explain why it's your favorite. If you can't narrow it down to a favorite single photo, say who your favorite photographer is and why. 

It might be better not to post a picture of your kid and say you are your favorite photographer. But, go ahead and make your case!


----------



## white (Sep 12, 2010)

too many favorites. here is one i like today:


----------



## tnvol (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the National Geographic "Afghan Girl" picture taken by Steve McCurry. I always have. It's one of the reasons I became serious about photography.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 14, 2010)

tnvol said:


> I love the National Geographic "Afghan Girl" picture taken by Steve McCurry. I always have. It's one of the reasons I became serious about photography.



This post is exactly what I would have posted.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2010)

white said:


> too many favorites. here is one i like today:


  So who's the dude in the helmet?


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 20, 2010)

Anything by Platon really. He does portriature and his lighting is impeccable.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2010)

Please, do not post photos you do not own the copyright to. Thank you.

<RANT-ON>

I am continually amazed at the number of photographers that fail to honor other creatives copyrights, either through ignorance, expediency, or just plain being lazy. Yet, many of those same photographers worry over, and take countermeasures to prevent or at least impede the theft of their own intellectual property, thus maintaining a double standard.

It is quite simple...._*If you don't own it, don't post it....Link To It.*_

Check out the forum Rules and Regs here at TPF:

The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - FAQ



> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


 
From the Wikipedia entry for Steve McCurry and the "Afghan Girl" image:


> ...*use of this image, on Wikipedia or elsewhere, may be **copyright infringement*


 
If you want to justify your action by invoking the 'fair use' doctrine, you might want to read:



> From the US Copyright Office, concerning the 'fair use' doctrine:
> (my bold, underline, and italics, except the reference to: title 17, U.S. Code)
> 
> One of the rights accorded to the owner of copyright is the right to reproduce or to authorize others to reproduce the work in copies or phonorecords. This right is subject to certain limitations found in sections 107 through 118 of the copyright law (title 17, U. S. Code). One of the more important limitations is the doctrine of fair use. The doctrine of fair use has developed through a substantial number of court decisions over the years and has been codified in section 107 of the copyright law.
> ...


 
Those of you not in the US, need to be aware of the Berne Convention: Berne Convention for the Protection of Literary and Artistic Works - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

<RANT-OFF>

We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## ann (Sep 20, 2010)

Platon is good, but take a look at Richard Avedon from the 70's .

At school i have an article from the New Yorker from last year with an essay by Platon and it struck me at some point when discussion this article with my students that for me he has been influnced by Avedon. This is not meant to be a judgement call, just my obversation.

My favorites tend to change with time. Ruth Bernhard is still on my list but i have recently added Sally Mann


----------



## abraxas (Sep 20, 2010)

KmH said:


> Please, do not post photos you do not own the copyright to. Thank you.
> 
> <RANT-ON>
> 
> ...



Ditto.



Onion said:


> white said:
> 
> 
> > too many favorites. here is one i like today:
> ...



Ditto.  

+ See quote #1 

-


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 20, 2010)

tnvol said:


> I love the National Geographic "Afghan Girl" picture taken by Steve McCurry. I always have. It's one of the reasons I became serious about photography.



yeah, I think if they were to award "best photo of all time," this would win no question.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 20, 2010)

Caution. The link below is of a graphic nature.

http://www.nocaptionneeded.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/985640413apmrade_viet_2d11g-copy.jpg

By far my favorite photo.  It changed the conscience of a nation as did the following photo. 

http://www.nocaptionneeded.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/trodd-eddie-adams-01.jpg

These are just two photos of many powerful photos that changed the way we look at a lot of things in this country at least.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 20, 2010)

Can't you quote or reference somebody on forums? I mean.. come on.. I used a lot of images from somewhere on my graduate thesis paper. If one posted who it was shot by and from what link, isnt that good enough?

My favorite photo is got to be that sailor who kissed that girl in NYC in WW2 era.


----------



## icassell (Sep 20, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Caution. The link below is of a graphic nature.
> 
> http://www.nocaptionneeded.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/985640413apmrade_viet_2d11g-copy.jpg
> 
> ...



These are two I would have included as well.

I will still include the following, but there is now some question as to whether or not it was staged:

Robert Capa's Lost Negatives - The New York Times > Arts > Slide Show > Slide 3 of 10

Some of you might enjoy this link:

http://www.famouspictures.org/mag/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## white (Sep 21, 2010)

Onion said:


> So who's the dude in the helmet?


I don't know, dude. Does it matter? It's beautiful black & white photography.

Here's another one for you, dude.

Dude what a cool picture!


----------



## white (Sep 21, 2010)

But today I think I like this one:

Diane Arbus rules, dood.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2010)

I like August Sander.


----------



## ann (Sep 21, 2010)

now that is a grand old name from the past.


----------



## JamesMason (Sep 21, 2010)

> Caution. The link below is of a graphic nature.
> 
> http://www.nocaptionneeded.com/wp-co...2d11g-copy.jpg



ever seen the non-cropped version of this ? its very interesting to see how cropping an image changes the message so much

as far as favorite image is concerned 

http://www.thedecisivemoment.co.uk/...9/06/adultfemalesattackwithoutprovocation.jpg

this on from bob carlos clarke without a doubt


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 21, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Can't you quote or reference somebody on forums? I mean.. come on.. I used a lot of images from somewhere on my graduate thesis paper. If one posted who it was shot by and from what link, isnt that good enough?
> 
> My favorite photo is got to be that sailor who kissed that girl in NYC in WW2 era.


 
I cited my source. And you'd think with the political advertisements they're bombarding us with, they'd be a little flexible with some portion on the rules.


----------



## white (Sep 21, 2010)

I like this one today

Bond & Whipple's Moon Daguerrotype


----------



## white (Sep 22, 2010)

abe morell


----------

